# New Member



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself and my dad. We been playing with his Amercian Flyer Trains on and off threw out the years, im really glad i found this site, looks like alot of fun. Heres some pictures of our train layout. it used to be twice as big, but due to a pool table we had to shrink it down a bit. Half of the trains run some of them dont. Still gotta get them fix. Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site JB.

It looks like a nice collection you have.:thumbsup:

You could probably fix them yourself, we have members who will guide you through the process. 
A bunch just might need a little service? 
A wire loose or something simple.

GET RID OF THE POOL TABLE!
What is more important?


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi JB
Welcome aboard! You have some nice trains there and your layout looks pretty cool. I'd love to see more pictures. There are a lot of very nice and very smart people here to help you get your trains running again. Good luck and I hope you enjoy it here.

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great to have you and your father onboard with us, JB. Nice Flyer setup ... that's a clean, well organized looking layout!

TJ


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi JB,
Welcome. Thanks for sharing your layout and collection. Also thanks to your Dad for keeping it all alive and for your continued interest in the fine American Flyer Lines.

Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

JB, welcome to the forum! When you're ready to work on those sidelined locomotives, let us know. We've gathered a pretty good assortment of assembly and wiring diagrams, and more than a few of us actually know how to keep the little darlings running! Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi JB --

Nice AF equipment in those pictures. You and Dad have a terrific collection there. But I have to agree with an earlier post -- get rid of the pool table!! I bet it was your Dad's idea to get it? A pool table will provide interest for about 6 months tops. After that it sits around collecting dust and eventually gets covered over with plywood to become a train layout. Skip the inevitable and sell it now. Then take that money and invest in your collection of Flyers. They will last through your lifetime if well-cared. Start enjoying them now. Welcome Aboard !!


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the nice replies, heres some more pictures for ya. 90 percent of the train stuff was from my dads childhood, then sat in boxs for who knows how long lol. I already found some good wiring pictures. But im looking for a hand cart wiring pictures, would any body have a link to it? Thanks a bunch again!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know about the hand car, I have Lionel.
I like that Blue (?) streamline engine on the shelf, it would look nice pulling those aluminum passenger cars. Is it blue?

A suggestion for your access hole. You could get a light thin piece of plywood (or foam?) and make it a little bigger then the hole. I think the plywood would be better.
I see you have some buildings on the shelf, you can make a little town on it (or something), leave it unattached just sitting over the hole that way if you need access you could easily pick it up and place it on the side.

That would take care of the hole. 

And yes.....get rid of the pool table and get more Flyers with the money.
More space for the layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

The blue one is called the "Royal Blue" my favorite . I did see a thread on the fourm about one being restored which was cool.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

jboggess said:


> The blue one is called the "Royal Blue" my favorite . I did see a thread on the fourm about one being restored which was cool.


Here ... a nice project thread from SkyArcher ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4806

Lots of related streamliner info in the thread, too.

TJ


----------

